# My Faves!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

For once in my life I have a bargain







They are all working, crystals nearly all unmarked, new straps, I must be dreaming. These are the five that are definite keepers.

I would have paid good money for this, 40mm+ and exactly what gets me going


















Yeeeess! My tackiest yet







Massive, note date change at 7.










Sputnik 2. Don't tell me you have seen one Ian


















Very pretty, Swiss, Pila? Rila? Anyway small but I like it.










Green crocodile? Hhmm nice







Fully functioning alarm


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I thought it was a Rhula,but looking closer not sure.The big Poljot has the same type case as the original Sturmanskie chrono,like I gave Pg.Nice looking watch and in good shape.

My favourite is the Alarm,suprisingly classy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice little haul there Mark, I do like that Sputnik.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

drooooool ! ... alarm ....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Agree the alarm is the one - love the style of the numbers


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You lucky bugger Mark







.

That Kirovskie sputnik especially. I keep bidding for one of those but bail out at Â£30.

Looks like a day trip to warsaw is needed. I bet there will be loads of junk for me to pilfer.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This just shows the market is getting more aware of Russian watches.I too have noticed large sums are being paid for them.

IMO I would buy them now before they start reaching silly money.If you want one that bad you have to pay


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> You lucky bugger Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you still want it in a month tell me. I am slowly getting the numbers down and am going to make a big effort to only keep what I will wear (ha!)









Believe it or not Wasaw is quite expensive, they are not daft, Warsaw and Cracow are becoming weekend break destinations and prices are rising rapidly in the markets. I get most in Lodz SW Poland and believe it or not! The Polish/UK coach service runs from my City (Bradford) and terminates in Lodz







Really! But if spending 35 hours with a bunch of Albanian cabbage pickers and only one toilet is not your thing then Air Polonia have strated bargain flights from London. Mind you, the bus is only Â£100 return and a bottle of Vodka and some temazepan help while away the hours.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

All that travel sounds like too much for a fragile old thing like me







.

Let me know if you fall out of love with the sputnik but I think you'd do better on ebay







.


----------

